# My matte orange TT with TTRS front bumper.



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

1. TTRS Bumper 
2. Carbon Fiber Upper lip for TTRS 
3. Carbon Fiber Mirro Cover 
4. Carbon Fiber Side Vent Cover Blades for TTRS 
5. Carbon Fiber Front Lower Middle Lip for TTRS 
6. Carbon Fiber TTRS rear spoiler


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I can dig it.


----------



## KsR_808 (Nov 20, 2003)

Saaaaaa-Weeeeeeeeet!


----------



## KsR_808 (Nov 20, 2003)

I just noticed a couple other super-cars lying around in the garage, those yours too? Also I would either paint your calipers orange or get some nice Alcon Brakes which are plain metal finish but look awesome. 

:thumbup:


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Looking sweet! Just need the TTS/RS skirts and RS Rear or even the Hofele TTRS rear. Would make this look complete!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Well done! :thumbup: 

Are there any interior mods?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, mighty nice company in that garage.:thumbup:


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin808 said:


> I just noticed a couple other super-cars lying around in the garage, those yours too? Also I would either paint your calipers orange or get some nice Alcon Brakes which are plain metal finish but look awesome.
> 
> :thumbup:


 No, those are my neighbors. It has a pair of Red Brembo brakes.


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

AppleChilli said:


> Well done! :thumbup:
> 
> Are there any interior mods?


 Yes, carbon fiber trim.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

What is sitting on your dash?


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

Higher750 said:


> What is sitting on your dash?


 angry birds


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Where did you get the TTRS honeycomb front grill? I love that thing.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

mk_ca said:


> Yes, carbon fiber trim.


  any pics?


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

sentari said:


> Where did you get the TTRS honeycomb front grill? I love that thing.


 they are from Osir Design


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

mk_ca said:


> angry birds


 LOL! thats an interesting way to top it off. 

the entire setup is really sick! I think the matte orange was a very very nice decision, respect on taking the risk to set it up (maybe you had no doubt at all? ) and pulling it off. sweeet ride.


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

kaiTTS said:


> LOL! thats an interesting way to top it off.
> 
> the entire setup is really sick! I think the matte orange was a very very nice decision, respect on taking the risk to set it up (maybe you had no doubt at all? ) and pulling it off. sweeet ride.


 :laugh: thanks! I am glad you like the setup!


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

u have bigger pictures so i can use it as a wallpaper for my comp? sweet ride! loving the carbon fiber touches.. must of cost u a pretty penny huh.. :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Awesome color!


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

Perfect


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

where did u get the CF mirrors? 

Looks really good, I personally prefer the front spoiler to stay the orange color to highlight the grills and keep the shape of the front unified .


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

YYC Dubber said:


> where did u get the CF mirrors?
> 
> Looks really good, I personally prefer the front spoiler to stay the orange color to highlight the grills and keep the shape of the front unified .


 I agree with you. I installed the CF front spoiler is because I might change the color back to black in the future. 

CF mirrors is from TID company.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

My shinny orange TTS is jealous of your matte orange and carbon bits!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

wow:thumbup::thumbup: Is it custom painted matte orange or some kind of orange wrap? How much does it cost? I LOVE iTT already so gotta put it on my list


----------

